# Have You Been Around Anyone Who Did Something "Covid Irresponsible"?



## Ruthanne (Jun 27, 2020)

I am still bothered by something that happened tonight.  I took my dog for a walk and on the way back some of the apt. complex people were getting ready to sit outside for awhile.  I was invited by the manager to join them and I said I would for a few minutes.

Anyhow, one of the people was standing about 2 feet away from me and talking with a mask on to a guy there who was also wearing a mask.  He said something she didn't like and she pulled down her mask and blew a raspberry at him.  In other times I would have thought it on the funny side but I didn't this time as me and my dog were not far from her.  

She is not a young person but I really could not understand why she would do something like that in this day and age of the virus!  I was disturbed by it and thinking--oh great now I have to worry about this...and getting sick!  I did speak up a few minutes later and told her just to not blow any more raspberries.  She apologized and said sometimes she doesn't think before she does things or speaks.  I told her we all do that.  

So, I have been muttering to myself ever since that.  I came back home pretty fast saying that I had to check on my birds.  I was wearing a mask but my dog was not. Thankfully my dog was farther away from her than I was.  I have also heard of a dog and cat getting it from people.  

So now I'm just going to try and relax...easier said than done!


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 27, 2020)

i'm around covid irresponsible people every day. all i can do is follow the procedures myself and pray for the best.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 27, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> i'm around covid irresponsible people every day. all i can do is follow the procedures myself and pray for the best.


I'm sorry to hear that, it sounds very difficult!


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 27, 2020)

it's terrifying Ruthanne. especially when you can do nothing about it. if this explodes suddenly at work i don't think any of us stand a chance at NOT getting this thing.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 27, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> it's terrifying Ruthanne. especially when you can do nothing about it. if this explodes suddenly at work i don't think any of us stand a chance at NOT getting this thing.


I'll keep you in my prayers.  That would drive me right up a wall!


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 27, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I'll keep you in my prayers.  That would drive me right up a wall!


it's not doing anything positive for my anxiety for sure. lol!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 27, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> it's not doing anything positive for my anxiety for sure. lol!


Do they even wear their masks there or are they like some who wear them on their chin?  I guess I would try and distance myself as far from others there as much as possible but in a confined work space that must be nearly impossible.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 27, 2020)

they don't wear them in the kitchen because they don't have to. just common areas where visitors may be. some wear them on their chin. under their nose. they paw on the masks and don't wash or change gloves. i see this and freak out internally because i'm a huuuuuuuuuuuge germaphobe. i mask, wash, sanitize, and distance as best i can. couple of them got mad at me for distancing but i stuck to my guns.


----------



## Kadee (Jun 27, 2020)

I haven’t been around anyone irresponsible however I was watching a short story on TV about how hot it is in the UK ( think ) it showed a huge gathering of people on the beach, a group of young people that was being interviewed about the virus said ,
Oh we are not worried about that it’s no worse than the flu and besides we won’t get it


----------



## Kadee (Jun 27, 2020)

Here is a link to the article I seen @Ruthanne 
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/26/world/europe/uk-coronavirus-lockdown.html


----------



## Don M. (Jun 27, 2020)

Our life in the boondocks has been a bit lonely these last 3 or 4 months....limited visits with the kids, and no casino trips to the city.  Our County has only had a couple of cases of this virus, but every time I turn on the news, and see the videos of the crowds in the cities and beaches, etc., and see the rising numbers in those areas, "loneliness" doesn't seem that important.


----------



## Kadee (Jun 27, 2020)

I’d rather be a bit lonely than dead or on a ventilator, I like my home so I don’t mind staying home where I know we are both safe .


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 27, 2020)

my family misses me and i miss them but not enough to risk it.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 27, 2020)

Even though it's hard I'm used to being alone a lot and I appreciate not having to go around anyone even though I did tonight.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 27, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> my family misses me and i miss them but not enough to risk it.


I miss my family too like my brother who visits in the summer but he's not coming this year or at least not this summer.  

Once this virus is contained or I hope it is someday I'm sure he'll visit again.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 27, 2020)

Kadee46 said:


> Here is a link to the article I seen @Ruthanne
> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/26/world/europe/uk-coronavirus-lockdown.html


Thanks for the link.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 27, 2020)

i'm scared because i figure it's only a matter of time before one of the frontline workers that gets up close and personal with the patients will come to the cafeteria and spread it somehow.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 27, 2020)

That's too bad Ruth, but at least she had the decency to admit she did something foolish and apologize.  At least you had your mask on, they're basically made to protect others, but they offer some protection to us also....much better than nothing.  

I'm not around many people and in stores most are wearing masks.  There are always a few irresponsible people out there, but I just steer clear of them.  It would be nice if everyone was considerate enough to wear a mask in public, but it doesn't look like that will ever happen.  Hoping this all will just be a distant memory someday and over with.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 27, 2020)

with rumors of other viruses on the way in the future that are worse than covid i wouldn't count on that.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 27, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> they don't wear them in the kitchen because they don't have to. just common areas where visitors may be. some wear them on their chin. under their nose. they paw on the masks and don't wash or change gloves. i see this and freak out internally because i'm a huuuuuuuuuuuge germaphobe. i mask, wash, sanitize, and distance as best i can. couple of them got mad at me for distancing but i stuck to my guns.


That's really weird of them to get mad at you for distancing..sounds like they don't take this virus seriously.  That's good you stick to your guns!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 27, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> That's too bad Ruth, but at least she had the decency to admit she did something foolish and apologize.  At least you had your mask on, they're basically made to protect others, but they offer some protection to us also....much better than nothing.
> 
> I'm not around many people and in stores most are wearing masks.  There are always a few irresponsible people out there, but I just steer clear of them.  It would be nice if everyone was considerate enough to wear a mask in public, but it doesn't look like that will ever happen.  Hoping this all will just be a distant memory someday and over with.


Yes, it's good she apologized but it meant little to me after what she did, sorry to say.  I could end up dead.  The mask does not protect our eyes.  I am a forgiving person normally and will get over it..just teeed off right now.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 27, 2020)

Kadee46 said:


> Here is a link to the article I seen @Ruthanne
> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/26/world/europe/uk-coronavirus-lockdown.html


Wow, I read the article and that sounds really scary @Kadee46


----------



## Kadee (Jun 27, 2020)

Thank goodness I live in Australia @Ruthanne


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 27, 2020)

Kadee46 said:


> Thank goodness I live in Australia @Ruthanne


Yes, that's great!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 27, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> That's too bad Ruth, but at least she had the decency to admit she did something foolish and apologize.  At least you had your mask on, they're basically made to protect others, but they offer some protection to us also....much better than nothing.
> 
> I'm not around many people and in stores most are wearing masks.  There are always a few irresponsible people out there, but I just steer clear of them.  It would be nice if everyone was considerate enough to wear a mask in public, but it doesn't look like that will ever happen.  Hoping this all will just be a distant memory someday and over with.


Yes it will be a big relief when it's a distant memory and thank you for your post.


----------



## win231 (Jun 28, 2020)

I've seen elderly people in the market with their mask down covering only their chin.  It doesn't bother me; they're probably having enough trouble breathing as it is.
And before the mask requirement, no one wore a mask & I didn't get it (or, maybe I already had it before).

Last week, I was visiting friends & one of their friends dropped by for a visit.  We sat a few feet apart.  We stopped hugging after Coronacrap started.  But their friend (who has the hots for me) said, _"Screw this Corona stuff; you're awesome,"_ & she grabbed me & kissed me.
I just laughed & said,_ "Now we both have it."_


----------



## Keesha (Jun 28, 2020)

No. I never let people get close enough to me to do anything  so irresponsible and my husband does most of our shopping. Bless his loving soul.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 28, 2020)

Kadee46 said:


> I’d rather be a bit lonely than dead or on a ventilator, I like my home so I don’t mind staying home where I know we are both safe .


Ditto!


----------



## CarolfromTX (Jun 28, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> with rumors of other viruses on the way in the future that are worse than covid i wouldn't count on that.


These rumor-spreaders have a crystal ball, do they? How could anyone possibly know that? Or even make a reasonable guess? That's just fearmongering.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 28, 2020)

yeah ok whatever


----------



## StarSong (Jun 28, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> *they don't wear them in the kitchen because they don't have to.* just common areas where visitors may be. some wear them on their chin. under their nose. they paw on the masks and don't wash or change gloves. i see this and freak out internally because i'm a huuuuuuuuuuuge germaphobe. i mask, wash, sanitize, and distance as best i can. couple of them got mad at me for distancing but i stuck to my guns.


I don't understand this at all. If memory serves correctly, you work in a hospital cafeteria. 

Are you saying that your hospital's policy doesn't require all employees to wear masks at all times while working?


----------



## StarSong (Jun 28, 2020)

win231 said:


> Last week, I was visiting friends & one of their friends dropped by for a visit.  We sat a few feet apart.  We stopped hugging after Coronacrap started.  *But their friend (who has the hots for me) said, "Screw this Corona stuff; you're awesome," & she grabbed me & kissed me.*
> I just laughed & said,_ "Now we both have it."_


If you're not exaggerating, this would be outrageous behavior.  Not at all amusing.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 28, 2020)

StarSong said:


> I don't understand this at all. If memory serves correctly, you work in a hospital cafeteria.
> 
> Are you saying that your hospital's policy doesn't require all employees to wear masks at all times while working?


that's what i'm saying. in the kitchen (out of public view) and in the individual offices they don't have to. it's because the state merely "suggested" we wear masks in public. they didn't mandate it in kansas like they have other places.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 28, 2020)

they require masks in the common areas. but behind closed doors no. it makes no sense at all.


----------



## win231 (Jun 28, 2020)

Keesha said:


> No. I never let people get close enough to me to do anything  so irresponsible and my husband does most of our shopping. Bless his loving soul.


I hear that often - "My husband does my shopping," so I'm safe.  I don't understand that.  The "experts" are telling us this virus is very contagious.  If people believe that, why wouldn't they be concerned that their husband could give them the virus when they get home?


----------



## win231 (Jun 28, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> they require masks in the common areas. but behind closed doors no. it makes no sense at all.


Most of what we're being told makes no sense.


----------



## win231 (Jun 28, 2020)

StarSong said:


> If you're not exaggerating, this would be outrageous behavior.  Not at all amusing.


Uh.....yeah.  "I exaggerate, so I'd like to believe everyone else does."


----------



## StarSong (Jun 28, 2020)

win231 said:


> Uh.....yeah.  "I exaggerate, so I'd like to believe everyone else does."


So you're exaggerating or not?


----------



## win231 (Jun 28, 2020)

StarSong said:


> So you're exaggerating or not?


I don't exaggerate.  But you think everyone else does - because you do.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 28, 2020)

win231 said:


> I hear that often - "My husband does my shopping," so I'm safe.  I don't understand that.  The "experts" are telling us this virus is very contagious.  If people believe that, why wouldn't they be concerned that their husband could give them the virus when they get home?


Win. I didn’t say I was safe. I merely answered the question and the question was ‘have you ever been around anyone who has been covid irresponsible?’ My answer: NO since I’m not around that many people. If I’m not around many people then my chances of seeing covid irresponsible people is lessened dramatically. 

My husband actually has nothing to do with my answer. It’s up to ME how freaked out or concerned I get about what he does and frankly I resent your insinuation that I’m senseless. I don’t give you my personal opinions about your lifestyle choices and would appreciate you do the same


----------



## Keesha (Jun 28, 2020)

win231 said:


> I hear that often - "My husband does my shopping," so I'm safe.  I don't understand that.  The "experts" are telling us this virus is very contagious.  If people believe that, why wouldn't they be concerned that their husband could give them the virus when they get home?


I didn’t say or even suggest I was safe because my husband does the shopping. 

That’s your mistake


----------



## StarSong (Jun 28, 2020)

win231 said:


> I don't exaggerate.  But you think everyone else does - because you do.


Please don't project this behavior onto me or make an accusation.  I was merely posing a question about a rather shocking story you related.  On forums it's not always easy to know when people are joking or exaggerating for effect.


----------



## win231 (Jun 28, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Win. I didn’t say I was safe. I merely answered the question and the question was ‘have you ever been around anyone who has been covid irrespinsible.’ My answer: NO since I’m not around that many people. If I’m not around many people then my chances of seeing covid irresponsible people is lessened dramatically. My husband actually has nothing to do with my answer. It’s up to ME how freaked out or concerned I get about what he does and frankly I resent your insinuation that I’m senseless. I don’t give you my personal opinions about your lifestyle choices and would appreciate you do the same


I didn't insinuate that you are senseless.  That's your misinterpretation.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 28, 2020)

win231 said:


> I hear that often - "My husband does my shopping," so I'm safe.  I don't understand that.  The "experts" are telling us this virus is very contagious.  If people believe that, why wouldn't they be concerned that their husband could give them the virus when they get home?





win231 said:


> I didn't insinuate that you are senseless.  That's your misinterpretation.


Oh you most certainly DID insinuate. I didn’t misinterpret anything. You merely back-peddled


----------



## old medic (Jun 28, 2020)

Doing a medical standby at an Equestrian event with people from all over the world... at least 2 dozen NY tags spotted...
Even though its STATE mandated and the FACILITY rules.....
Only abot 10% of the people are wearing masks....


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 28, 2020)

Keesha said:


> No. I never let people get close enough to me to do anything  so irresponsible and my husband does most of our shopping. Bless his loving soul.


I haven't been around more than one person in over 9 months and now I'm not going to be around more than one again until this virus is over with 4 a vaccine is found and I get it and I always wear a mask around the one person I'm around @Keesha


----------



## Keesha (Jun 28, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I haven't been around more than one person in over 9 months and now I'm not going to be around more than one again until this virus is over with 4 a vaccine is found and I get it and I always wear a mask around the one person I'm around @Keesha


I’ve been out shopping but I stay clear from people. Even going for walks I move away from others so that I’m safe. My husband is part of his company’s Safety committee so is constantly warning others to keep safe distancing , wear masks, wash hands. He’s definitely more used to virus safety protocol than I am and practices it and I trust him.

My lifestyle is very isolated anyway since that’s my preference. I’m not a big people person so don’t do a lot of  socializing so this isn’t all that different from my regular lifestyle. I definitely don’t wear masks while out walking the dogs


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 28, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I am still bothered by something that happened tonight.  I took my dog for a walk and on the way back some of the apt. complex people were getting ready to sit outside for awhile.  I was invited by the manager to join them and I said I would for a few minutes.
> 
> Anyhow, one of the people was standing about 2 feet away from me and talking with a mask on to a guy there who was also wearing a mask.  He said something she didn't like and she pulled down her mask and blew a raspberry at him.  In other times I would have thought it on the funny side but I didn't this time as me and my dog were not far from her.
> 
> ...


What a nit wit!
At least she apologized. You had on a mask, so chances are you'll be ok. Try not to worry.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 28, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> What a nit wit!
> At least she apologized. You had on a mask, so chances are you'll be ok. Try not to worry.


The only thing that troubles me is my eyes were not protected and that's another way the virus can get to us but thank you.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 28, 2020)

Keesha said:


> I’ve been out shopping but I stay clear from people. Even going for walks I move away from others so that I’m safe. My husband is part of his company’s Safety committee so is constantly warning others to keep safe distancing , wear masks, wash hands. He’s definitely more used to virus safety protocol than I am and practices it and I trust him.
> 
> My lifestyle is very isolated anyway since that’s my preference. I’m not a big people person so don’t do a lot of  socializing so this isn’t all that different from my regular lifestyle. I definitely don’t wear masks while out walking the dogs


Sometimes things happen that we can't predict and I never thought that somebody would pull their mask down and blow a raspberry.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 28, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Sometimes things happen that we can't predict and I never thought that somebody would pull their mask down and blow a raspberry.


I had to look up what that meant. I had no idea it meant still their tongue out. 
That’s not as bad as someone sneezing or coughing on you but it seems all actions by others are more obnoxious lately with the way things are. I feel bad for those who still have to go to work and follow distance and mask procedure. Some companies have incredibly high temperatures to deal with on top of all this. It would drive me nuts so I feel very fortunate.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 28, 2020)

Keesha said:


> I had to look up what that meant. I had no idea it meant still their tongue out.
> That’s not as bad as someone sneezing or coughing on you but it seems all actions by others are more obnoxious lately with the way things are. I feel bad for those who still have to go to work and follow distance and mask procedure. Some companies have incredibly high temperatures to deal with on top of all this. It would drive me nuts so I feel very fortunate.


It's not just sticking their tongue out @Keesha It's blowing air with the mouth with the tongue out very hard and emitting lots of spit.   To me it is as bad as coughing on you if not worse.

I feel I'm becoming defensive and don't want to feel that way.  So, that is all I have to say.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 28, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> It's not just sticking their tongue out @Keesha It's blowing air with the mouth with the tongue out very hard and emitting lots of spit.   To me it is as bad as coughing on you if not worse.
> 
> I feel I'm becoming defensive and don't want to feel that way.  So, that is all I have to say.


Oh. No I didn’t mean to belittle what you went through. I just had never heard of the term before and had to look it up and that was my way of trying to make you feel better. I’m sorry if you feel defensive. Next I’ll pretend to know what you were talking about.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 28, 2020)

old medic said:


> Doing a medical standby at an Equestrian event with people from all over the world... at least 2 dozen NY tags spotted...
> Even though its STATE mandated and the FACILITY rules.....
> Only abot 10% of the people are wearing masks....


they just don't care. it's sad.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 29, 2020)

YES!  As I just posted elsewhere:  (_a restaurant_ "*counted on patrons' self-control.* Now that cases are rising in so many places, it is obvious that signs and 'recommendations' are useless. *Unfortunately for me and other elderly people, this means that our self-isolation may not come to an end in our lifetimes. Thanks, folks."*


----------



## StarSong (Jun 29, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> It's not just sticking their tongue out @Keesha It's blowing air with the mouth with the tongue out very hard and emitting lots of spit.   To me it is as bad as coughing on you if not worse.



I agree it's worse. Plus coughing is an involuntary reflex, this was not. This neighbor first pulled down her mask, then blew the raspberry. 

I'd be giving this lady a wide berth from now on. Apology or not, her judgment is questionable.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 29, 2020)

Back as far as March, people here were doing elbow bumps or just waving at each other, instead of hugging or shaking hands.  We seem to be a very careful bunch here.  There have been a few cases that I've heard of, but I really have no idea how many.

At the beginning, mask wearing seemed to be very much connected to which political party you voted for. That is no longer the case; now, everybody is wearing masks, even outdoors.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 4, 2020)

Em in Ohio said:


> YES!  As I just posted elsewhere:  (_a restaurant_ "*counted on patrons' self-control.* Now that cases are rising in so many places, it is obvious that signs and 'recommendations' are useless. *Unfortunately for me and other elderly people, this means that our self-isolation may not come to an end in our lifetimes. Thanks, folks."*


I know what you mean and feel the same.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 4, 2020)

StarSong said:


> I agree it's worse. Plus coughing is an involuntary reflex, this was not. This neighbor first pulled down her mask, then blew the raspberry.
> 
> I'd be giving this lady a wide berth from now on. Apology or not, her judgment is questionable.


I saw that lady last night sitting with the neighbors and I avoided her and all of them like  the plague.

Plus the guy she raspberried at has terminal Cancer!


----------



## StarSong (Jul 4, 2020)

@Ruthanne, somewhat similar situation:  
My daughter texted me last night - her BFF (Mary) was with a friend (Jane) for over an hour on Tuesday.  She learned yesterday afternoon that Jane's housemate daughter just texted positive.  So Mary is very stressed out and is beating herself up like crazy.  

Turns out that Jane was unmasked the entire time, Mary was mostly masked but not always, and they were inside - not outside. 

Mary is in her late 30s, hubby in early 50s, both are significantly overweight and I believe he's diabetic. They married just a few years ago and struggled mightily to have a child. They are a charming couple with an adorable 3 year old son. Trust me when I tell you they'd give you the shirt off their backs if they thought you were in need. 

Jane and Mary have both gotten Covid tests with results due Sunday or Monday. I can only imagine how upset Mary is with herself over this, especially since it took place in Los Angeles where masks have been mandated for months. Mary could easily have asked Jane to put on a mask, but she apparently did not. 

This is how Covid spreads. We're each one "I'm not going to hassle this person over social distancing or masking up" incident away from being infected.


----------

